

Kenya finds huge water reserve - csense
http://www.itv.com/news/2013-09-10/potential-significance-of-discovery-cannot-be-overstated/

======
csense
Submitter here. HN'ers may be occasionally asked by non-technically-savvy
people, "Why are we spending so much on science/technology/space when there
are so many problems here on Earth?"

This article is a good answer to those kinds of questions.

